# Haushaltswitz des Tages



## comatron (22 Sep. 2019)

Sagt einer zu seinem Freund :

"Ich habe mir einen Saugroboter für den Haushalt angeschafft, ich brauche jetzt nix mehr machen."

"Ist doch viel zu teuer, bei uns macht das meine Frau."

Aber ich kann mich jetzt mit einer Flasche Bier aufs Sofa setzen und beim Saugen zuschaun."

"Jaja, das mache ich auch so."


----------



## krawutz (23 Sep. 2019)

Es saugt und bläst der Heinzelmann, wo Mutti sonst nur saugen kann. (Loriot)


----------

